# Cooks Rock (Bribie) or Ningi Creek Sunday 21st



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Okay... I haven't been out for over 6 weeks now and I'm starting to get disillusioned about yak fishing.... must get out this Sunday before my wife gives me the heavies about selling the yak! :shock: :shock:

I'm thinking about giving the Sandstone Point area a good hammering. There have been some very good snapper (not squire) caught around Cooks Rock, so I'm interested in giving the area a bit of a work over. I walk around Cooks everyday with the dog, and need to check it out from the yak  There is a high tide around 0500hrs, so I would like to be on the water around 0415ish.

Either that... or hammering ningi creek as there have been some very very good mangrove jack being caught in there. I'm all open for people's preferences 

Anyone interested, as I'd love some company? Found a nice launch spot which I'll get details about later and post in this thread. By catches will be flathead, bream, and maybe (very big maybe) some schoolies.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Might be selling the swing hey.......Can I get first dibs on any of the good bits mate? :wink: :lol:

Whats goin on? why aren't you goin out? are you still recovering from a surf launch?. :lol:

Don't worry about answering any of that I'm just having a dig.

Cant make it Sunday, the missus's birthday, could be persuaded to go Saturday.

And get out there, nothing worse than seeing a new yak get all dusty mate.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

hahahaha... i won't be selling her, don't you worry about that .... but the mrs has said that if i don't use it she wants it gone  so i need to get out.

Saturday won't work for me as I have part II of my son's birthday ... it's the in-law's episode... and apparently there is no way i can talk my way out of it 

dying to get out there.. the last weeks have all been work work work... which is killing me. need some 'me' time


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

lots of us will be up at barumba including myself otherwise id join u for sure mark, Cooks has been on my to do list for a while, I look forward to the report, hope yah get a few.

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

pcsolutionman said:


> lots of us will be up at barumba including myself otherwise id join u for sure mark, Cooks has been on my to do list for a while, I look forward to the report, hope yah get a few.
> 
> Lee


ahhh bugger.. forgot about that. no way i can get up with the in-law side of things. will make sure i do a report... good or bad 

how's things anyway mate... long time between casts....


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Ive been getting out lots and doing very well, been cleaning up on some stonka bream around the pro boats at the mooloolah river, some good reports from my last few trips on BFO in the north coast section. you should hook up with jimmybob for a fish sometime he is at ningi and a great bloke, fishes the the passage a heap. hope to meet up for a fish soon. I have just finished adding 2 scotty 6.6" extentions and a ram mount for the sounder on my new adventure   . sunday up at barumba will be the test of all the new gear before heading up to awoonga next tuesday for 3 days chasing some metre plus barra from the yak :shock: :shock: .

Lee


----------

